# Bout to get my tai chi on again!



## Josh Oakley (Jan 28, 2012)

So, this upcoming month, I plan on starting Grace-Barra jujitsu.

However, I recently found out that my old (and I mean OLD) tai chi instructor, Ron Jorgensen, is teaching Tai Chi about 2 minutes from my house on Tuesday mornings. He teaches a Yang form and his instructor was William Chen.

I am excited!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jan 30, 2012)

Good luck, Josh!  Let us know how the "return" goes.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 1, 2012)

Dude! What is it about Tuesday mornings and T'ai Chi? I have also returned to Yang style, though it is an exercise-based program at the community center largely attended by seniors.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 1, 2012)

Josh Oakley said:


> So, this upcoming month, I plan on starting Grace-Barra jujitsu.
> 
> However, I recently found out that my old (and I mean OLD) tai chi instructor, Ron Jorgensen, is teaching Tai Chi about 2 minutes from my house on Tuesday mornings. He teaches a Yang form and his instructor was William Chen.
> 
> ...



And William Chen teaches a modified form of the taijiquan he learned from his teacher Cheng Manching.... I trained that briefly with one of William Chen's students as well...even did a seminar with William Chen..... enjoy the training


----------

